# White Cloud Mountain Minnows question



## lain sorcer (Apr 10, 2005)

I bought 3 White Cloud Mountain Minnows one and a half months ago and they all seem healthy. Two weeks ago I hadn't looked at the thermometer in a while and it had gotten up to 92 degrees... I know White Clouds temperature is only supposed to go up to 72 degrees so I kept adjusting it over the course of a week and it's been at 78 degrees. I was wondering if I could keep it like that since I want to add some plants and other fish to my aquarium soon. Also, I found out I had 2 males and 1 female (the oh-so-busy person working at the pet store told me they were very hard to sex and threw 3 into the bag as soon as I asked for the White Clouds) and the female has been getting bigger and bigger. At first I thought I had just triggered spawning by placing them in a warmer tank, but she's been pretty big for about a month now. I feed them three times a day and they all eat the same amount of food. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

78 should be fine, they dont care about temperature.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The extream temps may have been a factor in the one fish getting larger. Watch her health and see if she settles down. The cooler temps now may actually trigger a spawning.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Actually white clouds are extremely sensitive to warm water, and they get sick quickly if it is too warm. 70 is probably the perfect temperature, or even lower.


----------



## lain sorcer (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice. I think i'll try to get it down to 75 so it will be closer to what their temp is supposed to be. Also it gets colder at night since I have the plant grow bulbs are on during the day. I think it goes down 3 degrees at night. Originally the males were just fighting with each other, but now they've started fighting with the female too. It's not bad as long as they keep to their own areas, but I liked them because I had read they were schooling fish. Would they school if I had a few more in there with them?


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Eys, minnows are happier in bigger schools. Have you tried to increase the water flow, that should cool the tank a bit.


----------

